# "Attractive to Children" - illegal



## Certified Tobacconist (Feb 21, 2008)

The scale has clearly tipped in favor of smoking-bans. The new 'flavor of the month' for nanny governance seems to be outlawing anything and everything that may be "ATTRACTIVE TO CHILDREN". Several states have passed laws making flavored cigarettes illegal (except Menthol!?!?!?) and Maine just passed a law making lighters which are "Attractive to Children" illegal. These are terrifying times we live in. 

What "Attractive to Children" products do you think they will outlaw next? .... and how do we stop it?


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

maybe nanny state should outlaw candy, soda,mcdonalds and video games


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

Cars and trucks are "attractive to children". So are large breasts.


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

JohnRider said:


> Cars and trucks are "attractive to children". So are large breasts.


You sir, took the words right out of my mouth....


----------



## serenomike (Mar 19, 2008)

How about Macdonald's. Why do they have a freaking clown as there representative? If a pack of cigarettes had "KIDS SMOKE THESE" on them, then I could understand.


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

serenomike said:


> Why do they have a freaking clown as there representative?


I think you've (indirectly) hit the nail on the head. WE elected the clowns making these laws as OUR representatives.


----------



## nativetexan_1 (Jan 1, 2008)

That last one is attractive to a lot of us adults.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

JohnRider said:


> Cars and trucks are "attractive to children". So are large breasts.


Thats why I'm a kid at heart


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Kid beware--Mothers milk


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

Hide your children! Saturated fats!


----------



## ArrowJ (Mar 19, 2008)

If I wanted a nanny I'd move to England! So tired of this crap! (Hey I just hit 100 posts  )


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Mississippi try to ban "FAT People" from resturants


----------



## ArrowJ (Mar 19, 2008)

happy1 said:


> Mississippi try to ban "FAT People" from resturants


so much for eating in Mississippi


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Hey we all know the marketing ploy...throw children in the mix and who can say no to that?...kathleen Madigan, a well known comedian, said that we can put any kind of bill together and call it "Be Nice to Retarted People" bill. No matter what the content. Then as Politicians vote no on it, you can look at them and ask why they voted no on the "Be Nice to Retarted People" bill. Not exactly the same thing, but a definate parrallel


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

serenomike said:


> How about Macdonald's. Why do they have a freaking clown as there representative? If a pack of cigarettes had "KIDS SMOKE THESE" on them, then I could understand.


that may be the key if they did say kids smoke these they never would :lol:


----------



## Petite_Flavored_Sweetie (Feb 5, 2008)

they better not get rid of my flavored cigars next


----------



## MarcAsh (Jun 15, 2008)

LkyLindy said:


> Thats why I'm a kid at heart


You & me both...I LOVE PUPPIES!!!


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

It's all a crock of $hit. EXACTLY, let's shut down all the McDonald's, Wendy's, Burger King's, Pizza Hut's, etc.... "Children" will just go from one fix to another. Outlaw flavored cigarettes and they will start popping pills or whatever else. This government is so @ucked up!


----------



## Cigary4343 (Jul 12, 2008)

doogie466 said:


> maybe nanny state should outlaw candy, soda,mcdonalds and video games


Nahhh,,,,it's ok to play video games that kill and maim or to eat at McDonalds until your cholesterol peaks at 400. Soda is fine until you become diabetic but let's make sure our children aren't exposed to lighters that have more safety levers than Fort Knox. I can hardly wait til they pass legislation that protect me from myself,,,that should keep me busy 24/7


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

Petite_Flavored_Sweetie said:


> they better not get rid of my flavored cigars next


They got rid of my Dutchies!! I had 2 cigar stores in town special ordering those from me & now I can't get them...IT SUCKS!!!!


----------



## VVP (Aug 12, 2008)

I feel for you guys in the U.S. we have some pretty strict smoking laws in Canada but nothing that is as bad as this. Our government has come up with a way to combat the attractiveness to children, keep them out of site. All businesses that sell tobacco products with the exception of cigar shops must keep their tobacco products out of site by putting doors on shelving units or the product in drawers. Cigars so far have been able to dodge that bullet by having bland packaging and the need for a specialized climate. But I can not for the life of me see why they would ban lighters because a child finds the color attractive.. thats just stupid! Common sense would dictate that these be kept out of the reach of children in the first place. I think someone in your government has been on a bit of a power trip.


----------



## eodcole (Feb 21, 2008)

I don't think it's a power trip at this point. That's why most of them get elected. They're already filthy rich so they want what they can't buy and that's power. At this point I believe our govt is simply just drinking a bunch of stupid juice.


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Maybe the government should let parents do their job, and stop trying to control every issue in our country.


----------



## Robins Tobacco (Oct 3, 2008)

The tobacco industry is already hit with unavailable market spaces, HIGH TAXES(23% here in GA), and now they want to blame us for getting kids to smoke. Honestly I have never seen a 18-21 year old come in and have any knowledge about stogies, much less children. You have to be 18 to even walk in my shop and of sound mind to go into the humidor. Its bull crap. People want more out of the industry, but honestly the industry is already hurting. Alcohol is far worse than tobacco, and they get far more breaks on advertising and taxes. If they want money they should stop scapegoating the tobacco industry and legalize weed and just tax the hell out of that so we can keep smoking.


----------



## Dan-cl (Sep 16, 2008)

giant boobs, rat poison, paint, crayons, swings, bright lights such as nude bar signs and such, music as a whole, anything enjoyable.

im not sure how to stop this other than to just make enough noise to draw attention to how ignorant these people are and how they are destroying our natural rights and fully overlooking our amendments. i think this is so outrageous.


----------



## SMOKING HANDSOME DUDE (May 24, 2007)

JohnRider said:


> Cars and trucks are "attractive to children". So are large breasts.


I agree


----------



## sodomanaz-cl (Sep 22, 2008)

Wait wait wait... flavored cigarettes...

You aren't saying clove (kretek) are illegal are you?!!!!

Bad enough the taxes here push the price up to around $6-8 for a single pack of Sampoerna, but now they are ILLEGAL in some places? What the hell?

I've spent a few years living in Indonesia, and one of my favorite things to do is kick back with a nice DJI Samsoe (handrolled unfiltered fatty cigarette) and just be happy. Now there are places that outlaw these? Wtf

I know a large percentage of cloves get smoked in Indonesia/Malaysia (cheaper than buying non-clove cigs), but I wonder how much this will hurt those who farm the cloves? It's quite an event seeing the cloves drying out while walking around the mountain area and knowing with that harvest the families will be pretty well off for the remainder of the year. Just curious to see if this stupid legislation will make a dent.


----------



## panamacigarz (Aug 6, 2008)

Several Provinces in Canada are working to pass a bill to ban all flavored tobacco products. Several tobacco groups in Canada have joined forces to fight this bill. They consider it eye candy for kids. Guess the US is next on the hit list. Check out this website from Canada. http://www.flavourgone.ca/facts.html


----------



## panamacigarz (Aug 6, 2008)

Several Provinces in Canada are proposing Bills to ban all flavored tobacco products. They claim it's eye candy for kids. Several tobacco groups and distibutors have joined to fight this Bill. I guess the US is next on the hit list. Check out this site from Canada.http://www.flavourgone.ca/facts.html


----------



## panamacigarz (Aug 6, 2008)

ooops! Sorry for the double post.


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

I just this afternoon stencilled some Hello Kitty images on my three old leaky rusty 55 gallon drums of pure DDT in the hopes that they would become more attractive to children... <G>


----------



## KazzTheMurse (Aug 14, 2008)

phew! as long as I can have my menthols :tup:


----------



## Gurkha25 (Jan 5, 2009)

BANNING ANYTHING MAKES IT MORE ATTRACTIVE TO CHILDREN. When can people learn to start letting people make up their own F***ing mind.


----------



## redraider2301 (Nov 29, 2008)

> Several states have passed laws making flavored cigarettes illegal (except Menthol!?!?!?)


I have read that the reason they are doing this is because, apparently Black Americans smoke mostly Menthol, so our congress doesn't want to appear racist. Load of horse crap in my opinion. Either you get rid of them all, or you just let us take care of ourselves because we are adults and haven't needed a nanny since ever! I think this, in a way, is racist of our congress because they are singling out a minority.


----------



## mojoman (Sep 10, 2009)

When Ontario recently passed the "hide smokes in stores law" I couldn't believe it. When is this stupidity going to stop, as a lot of you have already said where will this end.

Seems like they just implement laws to whoever yells loudest.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

They've done it everywhere I think... Including my favorite Kreteks!!! (clove cigarettes) I BET you that they won't remember to outlaw candy-cigs though... Or bubblegum cigars... I used to eat them as a kid! and guess where I ended up... But the point is, I like having had to earn my seat here!


----------



## Delsana (Sep 14, 2009)

Well.... personally I can understand banning lighters or such things that are attractive towards children; however, I can't think of a single lighter that has ever been "attractive" to children.

However, in terms of cigarette bans, I'll support them with whatever they want to do, because those things really are dangerous, and a very bad thing to be addicted to, or to be around people with; as well as the fact that I don't care for them one bit. Yet, even with these going on, it's not like they're trying to move into cigar-shops and make them remove their cigars from view. When they do that, then we will have a problem.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Sigh... I see this thread being shut down in the very near future.


----------



## Amlique (Sep 9, 2009)

From my understanding, clove cigarettes and other flavored ciggies are federally banned at some point this month. The 27th maybe? I stopped into a B&M in a town nearby that sells these items among cigars and pipe tobacco. the proprieter sold me all of his inventory of clove cigarettes for $2 a pack because he will not be able to sell them next week. I don't think that this is a SC thing, I am pretty sure he said federal intervention. Anyone confirm this??


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Delsana said:


> as well as the fact that I don't care for them one bit.


This is all you really had to say...

Hey man, I don't mean this to start another flame war, but only wanted to offer a small suggestion. If you happen to enjoy smoking cigars, that's fine by me. If you don't agree with some other topics at hand, and have an opinion, that's great, I like to hear what others say. However, there is a fine line between what your experiences are (in this case, either none at all, or possibly bad past experiences with other forms of the leaf), and the message that you convey either deliberately or inadvertently, that invalidates otherwise content members' (I'll speak for myself here) stances on a topic.

Please dude, you seem like you're a decent guy. There's no need for this kind of wall that you've put up between you and others. I mean this with all sincerity. I like Sharpie markers as much as the next guy. Does that mean I should sign onto an office-supply forum and bash people's opinions because they enjoy using crayons? With that said, :focus:

I read about this in the newspaper the other day. I think it's pretty obvious that Obama's never himself had a good Kretek cigarette! lol! However, you have made me curious and I will now go to my B&M to see if I can get any deals! hehehe. (although, you can always mash up some cloves, let em dry for a while, and roll em up with your tobacco of choice into a cigarette...)


----------



## SmokeRings (Jul 5, 2009)

yeah I just got an email from my local B&M saying that they are having a sale on all their cloves cause they are becoming illegal sometime after next week.

delsana you sir are a real winner


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

This makes me happy and sad at the same time! I think I'll go eat some ice cream...


----------



## Delsana (Sep 14, 2009)

eyesack said:


> This makes me happy and sad at the same time! I think I'll go eat some ice cream...


Best quote ever.

That may have been all I needed to say, but it wasn't all that should have been said; infact there was more I should have put that I simply was too lazy to type.

Point being, while opinions are only opinions; facts remain facts. I see no logistical reasoning or gain from the more common use of tobacco, and in fact of the many afficionados and partakers of cigars, I have never met a single one that approved of cigarettes in any form.

So... perhaps I assumed you all shared that belief; however, if you don't, then I must say I truly am confused.

------

However it should be stated that bans like these were already well discussed a year ago, and it is only now that it is actually occuring. An entire year to fight it but apparently no one succeeded... so I don't see what the point in complaining about it, instead of doing something about it... is.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Delsana said:


> and in fact of the many afficionados and partakers of cigars, I have never met a single one that approved of cigarettes in any form.


You have now. I am a cigarette and cigar smoker. I think you are very naive to think that if they get cigarettes banned that the next step won't be cigars. IMO users of all obacco products need to band together instead of fighting amongst ourselves over which type is acceptable and which is not. :2



Delsana said:


> So... perhaps I assumed you all shared that belief; however, if you don't, then I must say I truly am confused.


Never assume anything.


----------



## HU1844SMOKER (May 30, 2009)

Delsana said:


> Well.... personally I can understand banning lighters or such things that are attractive towards children; however, I can't think of a single lighter that has ever been "attractive" to children.
> 
> However, in terms of cigarette bans, I'll support them with whatever they want to do, because those things really are dangerous, and a very bad thing to be addicted to, or to be around people with; as well as the fact that I don't care for them one bit. Yet, even with these going on, it's not like they're trying to move into cigar-shops and make them remove their cigars from view. When they do that, then we will have a problem.


If you think they are going to stop with cigs then you are sadly mistaken.


----------



## JazzItUp4u (Apr 4, 2009)

I am against children smoking any form of tobacco product. However, I don't believe that making some forms of tobacco less accesable to all people is going to solve any problems. I think that retailers need to simply enforce the underage laws that are already in place. Why should an informed adult tobacco user be kept from enjoying a cigarette, cigar, snus, or any other tobacco product? The bottom line is that I believe that government needs to stay out of our personal lives! It is true that society should play a role in protecting the young, but is it not the primary role of parents to perform this function? Leave the informed adult smokers alone, and enforce the laws that prohibit the sale to minors.


----------



## Plop007 (Jul 8, 2009)

i love torch lighters and espeically shiny lighters haha.

Well even though I am 18 I love this new world I am in of Cigars it is beautiful.

A lot of kids at my school smoke cigarettes that are underage. I think it sucks that they are but whos going to stop em?

We all need to unite together to stop the antis.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

DON'T LET THE MAN GET YOU DOWN!!!! So; it appears apparent that we've come to an agreement that something needs to be done, action-wise. Where do we go from here? 
Should we start a petition? Picket outside of our local B&Ms? Spam our congressmen? I'm very new to this, as I'm sure some others are. I propose we start a new thread and discuss possible routes of action.


----------



## Delsana (Sep 14, 2009)

eyesack said:


> DON'T LET THE MAN GET YOU DOWN!!!! So; it appears apparent that we've come to an agreement that something needs to be done, action-wise. Where do we go from here?
> Should we start a petition? Picket outside of our local B&Ms? Spam our congressmen? I'm very new to this, as I'm sure some others are. I propose we start a new thread and discuss possible routes of action.


The first step would be to have a large signed petition or notice of your grievances and disagreements, for a particular state (the largest group would be best, as lesser signed documents going to each congressman would be useless) and send it to a sympathizing state representative. If it survives, it will go to Congress.

Republicans will be for you.

Democrats will not.

(Despite their personal belief, they will act in the interest of the state and government, NOT in the interest of the public opinion. What's best for them... it's all a very dirty and greedy game within the chambers)

This reminds me so much of Liberalism vs Conversatism...


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Delsana said:


> The first step would be to have a large signed petition or notice of your grievances and disagreements, for a particular state (the largest group would be best, as lesser signed documents going to each congressman would be useless) and send it to a sympathizing state representative. If it survives, it will go to Congress.
> 
> Republicans will be for you.
> 
> ...


Please read the rules regarding political discussion.


----------



## Delsana (Sep 14, 2009)

madurolover said:


> Please read the rules regarding political discussion.


I was under the impression I could at least state what one would have to do?


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Delsana said:


> I was under the impression I could at least state what one would have to do?


Of course you can. However when you start talking about Democrat, Republican, Liberal, Conservative then you are, at the least, inviting political discussion.

I will not argue with you about this any longer. You can put the shovel down and quit with all the tobacco bashing rhetoric, trying to sneak politics into discussion, and generally trying to be argumentative or not, it is your call! :2

This will be my last reply to you about this.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Lol they should start making clove-cigarillos. Apparently a 'cigarette' is anything with tobacco inside and not tobacco outside lol. A 'cigar' is a tobacco inside and tobacco outside.


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

eyesack said:


> Lol they should start making clove-cigarillos. Apparently a 'cigarette' is anything with tobacco inside and not tobacco outside lol. A 'cigar' is a tobacco inside and tobacco outside.


Djarum did this. They're selling all their products still, but they wrapped them in homogenized tobacco paper and called them clove cigars.

I love kreteks, and just as I was getting into exploring them they get banned.

@Delsana
Regardless of your stance on cigarettes, I think we need to fight for the rights of tobacco users of all types. I/we may disagree with certain forms of tobacco, but that shouldn't mean we should be divisive and defend only our personal tobacco choices. A government strike against any tobacco user is a strike against all tobacco users.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

True, this I just found out today while hanging out at my local spot. I LOL'D a little, too, because I told the guy in front of me to buy 'em while you can, as he was considering buying a pack of Dj Blacks, and then bought 2 out of urgency. Then the shopkeeper, this young man, and I started talking about the clove-ban and then the shopkeeper pointed out that they have clove 'cigars' now. Whoops, oh well, at least I helped my B&M up-sell a little bit lol


----------



## Smdmmfd (Oct 8, 2009)

people walk in my b&M all the time asking for the Kreteks, but kreteks no more damn it,


----------

